# not brompton or dahon..but a DI BLASI



## lijunwei (3 Jun 2013)

Got offered a Di Blasi which is an Italian Brompton-esque folder..just wondered anyone know about them .

Has a Shimano shifter..but also thinking about a Dahon..as there seems to be a lot of good reports about the Dahon..!

The Di Blasi I maybe buying is the Di Blasi R5


----------



## palinurus (3 Jun 2013)

I've heard they fold pretty fast but the folded size is larger than a Brompton. Quite heavy at 15kg (according to the DiBlasi website). I have no first hand experience of them though- they aren't common in the UK.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jun 2013)

15kg - approx 1.5 times the weight of Brompton, no thanks


----------



## Bromptonaut (11 Jun 2013)

Boaters or caravanists bikes. Not really up to commuting.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jul 2013)

Have seen one or two - I wasn't impressed. Someone involved with a cycling group I was involved in had a Di Blasi folding trike. The thing seemed to flex all over the place when you poedalled even mildly.

A bit surprising really - it's the sort of thing you'd maybe expect the Italians to be good at.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jul 2013)

lijunwei said:


> The Di Blasi I maybe buying is the Di Blasi R5


 
ah, googled and found this prominently featured on the di blasi page.






http://www.diblasi.it/VisImg.asp?Prd=R5&Cod=R5_Art_04&Lng=en

only in Italy ....

(and I do hope she has some cycle clips for that outfit)


----------

